# 72bow w/ADAsubstrate



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Another little tank here at ADG. Nothing special, just simple and so far very low maintenance. Not the most photogenic tank I've ever seen, but people seem to like when they see it in person. Of course most gallery patrons have never seen planted aquariums, so they don't have the keen eye that most here at APC do.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Jeff,

On this tank and the one with rocks and glosso only did you run the MH for only a few hours in the middle of the day?

--Nikolay


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Amazing, I have never seen glooso used that way.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

This tank just uses 1- 48" Coralife PC fixture w/ 4-65watt 10K lamps that run 8.5 hours per day. 

The other tank with glosso and stones only - the MH lamps are only on about 4.5 hours per day. The 2 96watt PCs are on the full 10 hours. 

In ADA substrate- for me so far in comparison to past attempts- glossostigma grows and stays REALLY nice for several months. I have been able to reproduce this billowy effect and the lower leaves stay very green and nice for way longer than any time I tried it before. It just grows so thick and healthy- it inspires you to try different things because of the confidence it instills. This tank was set-up back in early April. I have barely ever trimmed that glosso- just stray runners mostly. 
I never grew Lilaeopsis so fast and so lush- and believe me- I have struggled with that plant in the past to the point I basically gave up on it- too unreliable to consistently yield the desired result (full, clean, consistent groundcover).

Here's a few detail shots.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Jeff,

I like this tank very much, mainly because of the effect that the crypts create in the middle ground - they indeed pull it all together.

The colors of the plants work very good together. I have come to appreciate the subtle variations in color because I'm guilty of choosing plants that are too similar in color and also leaf texture/shape.

The right side is questionable for me. Did you leave it empty intentionally, to add some "air" or "space" to the feeling or you will be filling it up? Maybe the tank is viewable from that side too and it's better to have a foreground there too?

For visualizaton and learning purposes I used Photoshop to fill the "empty" area but I can't say the aquascape gained a lot from it. I also "opened" the left side a littlebut I am still not convinced that the original is not best. If you allow me I will post these pictures here.

One thing that I always wonder about is the rock placement. Are all the rocks that you placed in that tank visible or some got overgrown with plants? Oliver and Amano both have at least a few tanks that have nice rock arrangements that have ended up hidden inside the plant mass. Could that be some sort of Asian "hidden beauty" thing or I'm making things up? 

--Nikolay


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Jeff, I like this alot and enjoy the fresh use of the Glossostigma. I do think the tank flows well and I like that the glosso stands mimick the shape of the rocks. I think the openness on the right side is beneficial actually as it prevents the scape from becoming to flat. It creats a sense of depth that would be lost if the composition went all the way across. What kind of crypt is that?

I have to criticize though, the hairgrass(or is it bylxa) in the back does not work, IMO. I think the idea is correct but it is located directly behind the largest rock, making it look like a punk rocker I would move the stand a bit to the left and create a "v" between the glosso and the largest rock, have the stand come out of that "V" If it were me though, I think I would loose that plant entirely.

How are you maintaining the glosso. Did you reciently trim it like an outdoor shrubbery so it woudl fill in so neat and rounded? What technique do you use to keep it from spreading along the substrate, dilligent trimming and plucking?


----------



## Hawaiian (Aug 17, 2005)

Aloha Jeff and Everyone, I saw this tank in person while I was in Houston a month ago. I got to visit with Jeff for a few minutes as he was doing some maintenance on the Bowfront. I was there with Dan of Gulfcoastdiscus. I was totally amazed at the different tanks that were setup. I was very impressed. Dans tank really got me into planted tanks but ADGs artwork really got me hooked.

Jeff I wanted to Thank You for taking the time out of your bust schedule to answer my ?????s. I have not yet started my tank as I want to get all the lights, and substrate first before I begin. I already have and Idea as far as placement of the Manzanite driftwood from Rudulfo and some rocks and the kind of plants I want in my Bow.

Keep the pics coming.


Ike


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

That is a very well-maintained and vibrant tank. The only suggestion I have would be to add a vertical plant (eg. Cyperus helferi is a great candidate) behind the largest rock, because as of now - this tank only has a fore and miground. Still very clean and helathy tank.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

niko- Thanks and I am glad you like this little tank. Yes- I left the end open on purpose. Honestly it's just the way this layout occurred to me. 

Regarding losing visibility of some stones, yes, over time that is likely and I do "plan" for it somewhat. It is cool in the beginning because you do see all the stones for the first few weeks/months. Also, it helps me orient the layout as a whole in the beginning. The idea should be to make sure enough stones will remain visible over time to maintain the impact/effect. 

dennis- once again, I do agree with your critique of the hairgrasss behing the big stone. It does have the green-mohawk thing working. I have tried it at varying heights, etc. and always been a little unsure about it. 
Honestly this tank has been a step-child of sorts so I never really scrutinzed it too much. It was not uncommon for this tank to go 10-14 days between water changes. Dosing has been on the scant side too, but I got away with it- I assume- because the substrate has been the provider. Very little algae issue in this one also. 
Glosso maintenance has been mostly just keeping stray runners trimmed, periodic lite thinning- nothing too special- it really just grew in that way. I'm telling you, Glossostigma just thrives in ADA substrate. I have obviously worked with it (glosso) a lot over the years and it just jams in the ADA.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

I like this tank Jeff, more than any I've seen and I was a bit mythed at a bow front initially, I've never liked those tanks, but I like this tank's design and rock and plant choices. One of the favorite tanks you have done in my book. 

I have little to suggest since I like it all around, even the mohawk. 
I like to see a little attitude. That is what will give a distinctive style. 


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

I agree with Tom, this is my favorite of all your tanks. To me, there was something a bit formulaic with the others, and this one take a step away from the rest. Perhaps the cavalier attitude toward this one allowed the scape to evolve more on it's own. 

regarding the right side's emptiness, maybe a small group of Crypts peaking out from behind the mound of glosso might solidify that side. I am only picking at nits though... great work!


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks a bunch, guys. Glad you like it, though I never would have thought! Iam happy with the tank, but didn't think much of it- nor did I think anyone else would. I appreciate the approval a lot.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

I think there are few things to risk and then there are things that you do and like for yourself only.

Seems like the tanks you really try hard on do not behave and the red headed step child tanks in up doing great oddly..........

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

Love the tank. I'm not crazy about the blue background though.


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Hallo mein Freund Jeff,

a great tank you set up Jeff really. I love it.

I'am really tired beacause of our Japan trip many fun and much impression...your tank wake me up ;-)

Best regards to USA

Oliver


----------



## James.......... (Feb 8, 2004)

Jeff,

You've just got to love an aquascape with "attitude". The placement of the hair grass directly behind the main rock made me chuckle - your first "punk aquascape!"

The background seems a bit empty to me. For the past 10 years, most of my tanks have used an applied background inside of the aquarium. I first tried 1/2" thick cork tiles applied to the glass (prior to setup, using silicone). The seams tend to disappear if you are careful in the application. I've also used these cork tiles (sold as bulletin board material in a lot of hardware stores) together with cork slabs glued on top (rough cork is sold in pet stores selling reptiles). My most recent setup, being done for a friend, uses coir matting (sold by www.beanfarm.com) - again attached to the rear glass with silicone. The real beauty of both of these is that they don't negatively affect the water quality and make it very easy to attach plants (mosses, Java Ferns) to using small pieces of s/s wire. The plants will actually grow into the choir, and spread over it. One tank using cork for the background has been going strong for almost 10 years and just keeps getting better looking. I've also employed coconut shells (cut in half and applied with more silicone) to provide arial "caves" for small cichlids. Jave moss attaches readily to the rough surface of the coconut halves and within a few weeks it's hard to tell where the plant s end and the shell begins. The fish seem to appreciate the opportunity to have their own little territory which helps to reduce aggression with their other tank mates.

These things might not work for everyone, nor for every setup, but they do offer an easy and innexpensive way to provide a definate backdrop to an aquascape. Thin pieces of shale or slate would also work - your imagination is the only limit I can think of.

My latest setup, using choir matting, also uses ADA Amazonia substrate over Power Sand S (Amazonia Powder, in keeping with the fact that the tank is only a 10 gallon euro-style (trimless) tank from Hagen). I've used mainly low light, easy to maintain plants in this one, primarily as this is my friend's first planted aquarium and uses a 13 W CF bulb (at least initially - I might install another tube if needed). Not every planted aquarium has to need a high tech approach. Amano shrimp and small tetras seem perfectly scaled for such a tiny space.

James Purchase
Toronto


----------



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

I really don't like the hairgrass. I would have done something like this:


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Well OK then.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Like Dennis, I'm curious as to what type of Crypt is that?

I also love the tank!!

Thanks, Roy


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Just a "Bronze" Crypt is what I buy it as. I believe it is a Tropica developed hybrid originally. It's one of my favorites because it is easy to keep low like that- they can get really bushy and kind of an almost "fleshy" texture too. Nice contrasting color to common greens and reds.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Where could i buy some?

Thanks Roy


----------



## Harlequin (Sep 22, 2005)

*Harlequins????*

It looks like my favourite fish in the photo - Harlequins 

I love the tank! great job!


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Roy, 
I don't know for sure- I get them through Florida Aquatic Nursuries but they are wholesale only. 

Those are actually not Harlequin rasbora but a relative- I forget the name but they sell in shops here as "pork chop" rasbora. They have a more pronounced orangish trianle marking on their side- a bit flashier than a Harlequin.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

They look likeTrigonostigma hengeli.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

JaySilverman said:


> Love the tank. I'm not crazy about the blue background though.


The background it what really set this tank off. The deep blue behind it really set off the green of the glosso. Nice tank, I like it alot


----------



## omega (Apr 1, 2004)

Roy Deki said:


> Where could i buy some? Thanks Roy


That's Cryptocoryne wenditii 'Tropica', a fairly common plant. Any dealer can order it for you. In fact, you can get a pretty big clump from Lowcoaster on Aquabid for quite reasonable a price.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Great, thanks Derek!!


----------



## aquaessentials (Dec 15, 2004)

defdac said:


> I really don't like the hairgrass. I would have done something like this:


Just for the record, I prefer Jeff's version.


----------



## neilw (Nov 20, 2004)

me too :yes:


----------

